# Berne: Renzo Piano & Zentrum Paul Klee



## lanca (Jun 24, 2005)

The new Paul Klee Center / Zentrum Paul Klee can only be described as low-rise architecture. It's shape is unique and has been adapted as the logo. I liked the building -- it opened last Monday.

Here are some pics.

zentrum


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

Its nice, the vaultes are magnificients and cool, thank! lanca


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

I like the way the building is curved, really neat!

This is something good for Bern.


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

one of the best jobs than Renzo Piano...





































but the best work of Renzo Piano is this.....

Pinacoteca Giovanni e Marella Agnelli in Turin, over the former factory of Fiat named "Lingotto" (Sorry for my English)


----------

